# Knife identification given by my in-laws



## henrymeows (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey KKF, I'm just visiting my in-laws for the first time and they heard that I work as a chef. They pulled out all of their knives that my wife's grandpa used to use but the family no longer use them as they don't really know what to do with them. Said I can take with me whichever ones that I wanted. Can you guys help me identify them? Thanks!


----------



## Strozzi (Nov 15, 2022)

They don’t want them and you can take what you want. Take them all and you will be guaranteed not to miss anything special.


----------



## henrymeows (Nov 15, 2022)

Strozzi said:


> They don’t want them and you can take what you want. Take them all and you will be guaranteed not to miss anything special.


 Just wanted to see what's in the loot and if people can identify them haha...


----------



## stringer (Nov 15, 2022)

henrymeows said:


> Just wanted to see what's in the loot and if people can identify them haha...


It looks like you have a small deba and maybe a couple of yanagi. 

Bunmei is Japanese for traditional single bevel knives.

Yoshikin is the parent company of Global. 

They are old but not ancient.

I am sure others can help more, but that is what I got.


----------



## Atso_J (Dec 28, 2022)

The first picture is a sure thing for Sakai Ichimonji.


----------



## blokey (Dec 28, 2022)

The second Yanagi is 米蔵/ Gomezo(?), backside says 研常 which is an old brand. Last one is 文明銀丁Bunmei stainless knife, made by the same company that does Global.





Global Bunmei Series knives - AFcoltellerie


Global Bunmei are Japanese knives proposed by Global. They are produced by Yoshikin, have a high quality steel and a "HONKI" wooden handle.




www.afcoltellerie.com


----------

